# My Homemade Skidsteer Bucket



## bashbro1

We just got this finished so I thought I would get it posted. We are still in the process of finishing painting it. We had a blizzard the day after it got finished and its been putting in overtime. We finally got a lull and are painting it.
Its a skidsteer bucket. 8' 41" deep 34" Tall


----------



## buckwheat_la

nice looking bucket


----------



## OldCrow

This is home made? Wow. That is very impressive. May have to ask you to make one for mine! How did you bevel the steel for the lip of the bucket? Any pictures of it on the machine?


----------



## bashbro1

The edge is factory made cutting edge. Just plain purchased. Its more expensive than flat steel but not an awful lot.

Thanks for the compliment but I think we will stay away from the fab side. If you noticed the bucket is in my garage. I did have a local welding shop do the long welds to save my Harbor Freight Equipment from a short life. But we were able to do a good amount of work with minimal tools. Welder, Torch, Chop Saw, Grinder, Bench Press. Lots of discs for the grinder and shop saw etc. etc.


----------



## DugHD

Nice looking job. We build alot of our stuff also. Recently built a cage type plow , the one that is a blade then you drive into the box plow part.
Hope it works good for you..


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looks very nice. I like how you put the mesh so you can see thru and keeps the overall weight down.
Which machine will you run that on.


----------



## AGMI

DugHD;962611 said:


> Nice looking job. We build alot of our stuff also. Recently built a cage type plow , the one that is a blade then you drive into the box plow part.
> Hope it works good for you..


Cool...I just bought 2 and was thinking of making another...I have the Plow setup. How much did it run you?


----------



## DugHD

Oh we might have $500 in steel and waterjetting , welding rod etc. We already had the 12' power angle plow. I will get some pics of it . It came out great and works great. We havent painted it yet , because snow fell and we shipped it out.


----------



## thesnowman269

Nice job man that looks like you bought it from a dealer


----------



## NEUSWEDE

DugHD;962803 said:


> Oh we might have $500 in steel and waterjetting , welding rod etc. We already had the 12' power angle plow. I will get some pics of it . It came out great and works great. We havent painted it yet , because snow fell and we shipped it out.


Who does your Water jetting? I am in Gorham and have been looking for someone with a water jet or plasma jet. Rather pay for someone to make my parts than torch it.


----------



## jomama45

Very nice job! :salute:

But why the weld in edge as well as the bolt on edge? To save the weld- on?


----------



## JD Dave

Nice looking bucket. I see you also got the bottom of the bucket rolled.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

JD Dave;963207 said:


> Nice looking bucket. I see you also got the bottom of the bucket rolled.


It doesn't look like a smooth roll rather a few breakes. Looks nice I'll take one


----------



## DugHD

NEUSWEDE;963167 said:


> Who does your Water jetting? I am in Gorham and have been looking for someone with a water jet or plasma jet. Rather pay for someone to make my parts than torch it.


I have a couple of plasma cutters for up to 3/4" but I had McCann fabrication of New Gloucester, water jet some 1" thick plate to make the top connecting brackets for the cage. I will get pics asap , but plow is in Auburn at plow site. doug


----------



## bashbro1

*Pics of Bucket on My Machine*

Pics of Bucket on My Machine


----------



## Humvee27

That looks like a winner....I like it...good job.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Don't over do it strapping her down


----------



## ajslands

were you trying to save filler rod, and thats why the welds are spotty?

but other than that nice looking bucket


----------



## The mayor

ajslands;971678 said:


> were you trying to save filler rod, and thats why the welds are spotty?
> 
> but other than that nice looking bucket


And the turd in punch bowl comment.


----------



## ajslands

The mayor;971817 said:


> And the turd in punch bowl comment.


lol i said it was a nice bucket, i was actually debating whether i would put that in. but dont worry mayor, i still love you


----------



## bashbro1

Thanks for all the compliments. 
We didn't completely fill it in because in the end the only reason a guy would have to is for asthetics. 
With the amount of weld that holds the bucket together the weak point will the the quick attach on the skidsteer. However if any of those welds ever do crack I will make sure and report my oops. 
Thanks again. I would put pics of our homemade snow plow on here but since it was made with an existing plow and srap metal its not nearly as attractive. 

Bashbro1


----------



## Lbilawncare

Very nice work ! That bucket would prob be $1500 if you bought one.


----------

